# Bringing my Motorcycle



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

Im thinking ive sticking my Suzuki into the container with my other gear.

Is the process of registration to be able to make it legal to ride on the roads out there straight forward, or is it a bit of a headache?

Maybe some of you have already done this, so will be experts in the process

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Dozza .... without being negative everything here is dificult somewhat compared to anywhere else ... (I'm sure you'll get used to it ....  .. )

Worst case scenario is a R/H head light lens replacement compared to what you have in the UK (because its driving on the R/H side of the road here) .... besides that if the container is going to come this way any way, and you have steel nerves why not ...... Having said that, its no where near as bad as it used to be .... more over maybe after all this time I am gradually seeing driving here as a forumla 1 challenge .... ha ha ha ! .....


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hi Dozza .... without being negative everything here is dificult somewhat compared to anywhere else ... (I'm sure you'll get used to it ....  .. )
> 
> Worst case scenario is a R/H head light lens replacement compared to what you have in the UK (because its driving on the R/H side of the road here) .... besides that if the container is going to come this way any way, and you have steel nerves why not ...... Having said that, its no where near as bad as it used to be .... more over maybe after all this time I am gradually seeing driving here as a forumla 1 challenge .... ha ha ha ! .....


HAHA...Indeed

I am currently trying to sell it, but if it doesnt sell its coming with me....Think I may take it on the track a few times...Which I expect to be as mad as the roads are..LOL

Just wondering what the registration process is, etc.

Craig


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Dozza said:


> HAHA...Indeed
> 
> I am currently trying to sell it, but if it doesnt sell its coming with me....Think I may take it on the track a few times...Which I expect to be as mad as the roads are..LOL
> 
> ...


Not having imported a bike here but the rego process is quite straight forward and fairly cheap ... :clap2: 

For detailed information of the process, just Google the "RTA Dubai" (roads and transport authority here) ...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I brought my bike with me and it was pretty straight forward. Get the export paperwork and proof of ownership paperwork sorted in the UK and also get a dealer to give you a low estimate of its value on Suzuki headed paper as you will pay 5% import tax on it here. My shipping company sorted it all out for me.
As far as the registration goes, it`s pretty much down to luck. The first year no problem just rode it up on UK plates, completely illegal and if you look at the police website this is their most severe offence, twice the penalty points for killing someone by dangerous driving. Registration this year was a farce, they failed my bike twice for emissions despite me having it independantly checked so I got them to do a site visit to one of the dealers and they passed it there without having to touch it or even start it. This is Dubai, pay a bit more and it gets very easy.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dozza said:


> Hi All
> 
> Im thinking ive sticking my Suzuki into the container with my other gear.
> 
> ...


Craig, just make sure it's a LEFT HAND DRIVE motorcycle, cos right hand drives aren't allowed on the road here...


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Craig, just make sure it's a LEFT HAND DRIVE motorcycle, cos right hand drives aren't allowed on the road here...


LOL....Quality....Sounds like UK Police HA


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I brought my bike with me and it was pretty straight forward. Get the export paperwork and proof of ownership paperwork sorted in the UK and also get a dealer to give you a low estimate of its value on Suzuki headed paper as you will pay 5% import tax on it here. My shipping company sorted it all out for me.
> As far as the registration goes, it`s pretty much down to luck. The first year no problem just rode it up on UK plates, completely illegal and if you look at the police website this is their most severe offence, twice the penalty points for killing someone by dangerous driving. Registration this year was a farce, they failed my bike twice for emissions despite me having it independantly checked so I got them to do a site visit to one of the dealers and they passed it there without having to touch it or even start it. This is Dubai, pay a bit more and it gets very easy.


Thanks for the info buddy, trying to sell it before I leave, but its far to good to just let it go for peanuts, so will probably end up bringing it with me. What is the export paperwork I need to get sorted?

If I do bring it, think I will be paying the Dubai circuit a few visits...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You ned proof of ownership and an export certificate from dvlc (if its still called that). Riding on the roads here is interesting to say the least and at this time of year it is pretty hot not only for the rider but the bike doesn`t like it much either and its a bit like sitting on top of a radiator while someone sticks a hair dryer in your face. 
I`m not supposed to mention any alternate websites so you definitely under no circumstances should consider looking at dubaipetrolheads.com


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you dont have a place to just stick it for storing, would sell it at a loss. The roads are good here, but having drove over to Oman and Fujeirah didnt find much of anything to look at for a scenic ride and your deffinatly not hitting any twisties here. The gas is so cheap here, so that riding to save on gas just isnt a reason either. And the sand that is always blowing in the air has to wreck an engine and transmission. Besides the sand always on the road.... 

If your a cruiser style rider or a street biker rider (think your street), it just isnt all that appealing on a regular basis. If you jones to ride and just need your fix on two wheels, renting a bike is like 400 dirhams for two days (harley).


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow I didn`t realise that they actually paid people 400dhs to ride those Harley things, I wondered why there were so many on the SZR!! HA HA!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Wow I didn`t realise that they actually paid people 400dhs to ride those Harley things, I wondered why there were so many on the SZR!! HA HA!!


 Funny...


----------

